# Sticky  Purpose of this forum - NOT for computer-related problems



## Cookiegal

Please do *NOT *post for assistance in this forum for desktop computers or laptops. Please refer to the description of the forum: "Help with things NOT computer-related (Appliances, TVs, electronics, cars, home projects, etc.)".

If you have a problem or question related to a desktop computer or laptop, chances are more than likely the post should go in the Hardware forum, the forum that corresponds to your Operating System, i.e. Windows XP, Vista, etc. or possibly All Other Software, depending on the nature of the problem. 

*PLEASE NOTE!*

Whilst members are free to assist other posters with basic questions concerning simple adjustments, such as TV channel tuning and poor reception, automotive starting issues etc, where significant danger to life and property might exist with such problems as gas furnaces and mains electricity issues, then such are beyond the scope of this site.

In future, Mods will close any threads seeking assistance where the poster should clearly seek third party qualified assistance from a suitable trades person.

*December 30th 2013*


----------

